# Some tips for setting up a room for HT use



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I found this video today and though it might be good to post for others to watch. Post up other useful info if you have it.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I really wish I had known years ago how important room acoustics are for good audio.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> I really wish I had known years ago how important room acoustics are for good audio.


I think it can make a bigger difference than upgrading your equipment.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is another one on Dirac...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Pay special attention to 1 hour into the video as the talk about a new Dirac product called Unison... It uses your unused speakers to tune the room in stereo mode...one example is your subs act as bass traps. A lot of good info on this long video.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

It's actually called Dirac Unison. Emotiva's upcoming XMR-1 16-channel processor will feature it.

Dirac Unison


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

erwinbel said:


> It's actually called Dirac Unison. Emotiva's upcoming XMR-1 16-channel processor will feature it.
> 
> Dirac Unison


Thanks, corrected. :T


----------

